# Thumb fusion surgery



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm having a lot of pain in my right thumb DIP joint, it's a sharp pain whenever I bend it, the basal joint is fine, as are most of my joints, but this one is stopping me doing stuff, so I'm considering having it fused in a bent position.

Has anyone had it done, what were the pros and cons, do you wish you hadn't had it done.


----------

